# BorderFarbe bei JTextField setzen



## me.toString (12. Okt 2007)

Moin ....
ich hab gedacht, dass das ziemlich einfach ist ... aber ich finde nix: ich möchte gerne die BorderFarbe eines JTextFields ändern. klar ich könnte auch die Hintergrundfarbe ändern, damit das TextFeld auffällt ... aber das finde ich "unschön" ... würde lieber nur die Rahmenfarbe ändern.


----------



## Kaladial (12. Okt 2007)

benutz nen lineborder...

objekt.setBorder(BorderFactory.createLineBorder(Color.green, 5));


----------



## me.toString (12. Okt 2007)

Vielen Dank!!! Geht wunderbar !!


----------

